# The raid on Dieppe: 'Only a miracle saved us from annihilation'



## shawn5o (26 Aug 2020)

Interesting article from Kingston Whig


*The raid on Dieppe: 'Only a miracle saved us from annihilation'*

Bruce Deachman
August 21, 2020 7:05 AM EDT

“Canadians Lead Commando Raid On Dieppe” announced the Citizen on Aug. 19, 1942, and readers pressing on would have been bursting with national pride.

“Attack… Reported To Be the Greatest Yet Made on French-Occupied Coast. Details of Attacking Forces Not Revealed, But All Objectives Were Carried Out. Sky Over Channel Filled With Planes During Operations. Returning Units in Good Spirits. Was First Test of Canadians Against Germans.”

Actual details of the raid were few. The Canadian Press offered the opinion of those familiar with the area that Dieppe was heavily fortified by the Germans, their extensive minefields and hidden forts making a raid there “daring and difficult.”

“This was the first opportunity since the Canadians participated in the famous Spitsbergen raid that they had had to carry out an attack for which they had been especially trained.

“That they had learned their tasks well was shown by the Combined Operations report that one landing party was initially repulsed but managed to carry the beach by assault.”

The following day, 28-year-old Ottawa-born Canadian Press correspondent Ross Munro’s harrowing account of the raid appeared on the front page.

More below
https://www.thewhig.com/news/local-news/the-raid-on-dieppe-only-a-miracle-saved-us-from-annihilation/wcm/f9b9dcfa-bae9-4822-8e0b-f3a0988cd5ca


----------

